# Vertical or offset block smoker



## PitboyfromIllinois (Apr 7, 2020)

I am in the process of planning a concrete block smoker build. Instead of facing the smoker with brick I have opted to use the quikwall fiberglass stucco with color. I also plan on lining the entire inside with fire brick and filling the block with sand. I have the doors planned and mapped on paper. I’m conflicted  Vertical vs Offset. Please help.
Sincerely 
Michael 
PitBoyFromIllinois


----------



## fivetricks (Apr 7, 2020)

I have an offset one that I use for large party gatherings. I enjoy it very much. I can't speak to a vertical as I don't have one


----------



## PitboyfromIllinois (Apr 7, 2020)

fivetricks said:


> I have an offset one that I use for large party gatherings. I enjoy it very much. I can't speak to a vertical as I don't have one


Pics please and thanks!!!


----------



## fivetricks (Apr 8, 2020)

You can see the tbs running from it in the background.






	

		
			
		

		
	
firebox area







Chimney outlet







Grate







A view of the sand filled blocks and my slop mortar job :-)


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 8, 2020)

What a beauty, that baby I serious!


----------



## PitboyfromIllinois (Apr 8, 2020)

fivetricks said:


> View attachment 439193
> 
> 
> View attachment 439194
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Apr 11, 2020)

Here's some thoughts on ole school brick pits from the Lexington Collection.  Beautiful work but looks like they requires more skillz than I have.



			The Lexington Collection
		


Be sure to explore the links they provide as there are more pits to look at.


----------

